# Help! Career Opporutnities for the Non-Creative INFP



## BenRayle (Mar 17, 2014)

Quick self description. I am married and my wife and I have two boys (30 months and 17 months). I have a degree in Bible and Youth Ministry, but recently left full-time paid ministry to relocate closer to my wife's family and so I could have somewhat more consistent hours due to some family health concerns. We also have a lot student debt and am not really in a place where I could go back to school anytime soon. 
All that said, what I am looking for from some of you are career options for an INFP that would not require me getting a second degree. I would love to be in a career path that fits with my personality and desire to make the world a better place by serving and helping others. The problem I run into is that there do not seem to be as many typical jobs for the INFP (especially for male INFP's) as there are for others. Additionally, while most INFP's have some creative aspect that they can sometimes use in their career, I have always struggled to find any creative bone in my body--whether it be any sort of writing, drawing, painting, photography, cooking, fashion, music, or anything else. 
I have been told several times after having been met, that this person or that person has never met anyone else like me. Which makes me wonder...is there a job out there for someone like me or am I going to end up stuck at a job that doesn't truly fit me. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## spaceinthesky (Mar 18, 2014)

Nursing? Psych Nursing? It's a relatively short degree for an RN and I have family members that have moved into strange places like School Nursing or working on the phone at home case managing. 

Just an idea. 

Best of luck on your search!


----------



## BenRayle (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for.the suggestion. This may be an avenue down the road a few years. But to do finances and other extenuating circumstances, we need me to have a full-time job, not adding to existing student loans, not to mention trying to do a degree program while working full time. Part of my problem is that I have a degree, so I have been told I'm overqualified for some work, but most other jobs I've found I am underqualified for in both education and training.


----------



## INFPvsESTJ (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello fellow INFP. I have some off the wall ideas that I wanted to try myself but am to socially enept to try. Since your an INFP I know you'll be kind in your reply, even if you think them silly. 
1. Teaching teens or, ideally, younger children how to budget. This is pretty far fetched but as an adult now I wish someone had been able to explain to me how to budget before I got myself in over my head. Of course, the information would need to be presented in a game format but the information would still be there. 
2. This idea would require you to work along side the states children and family services dept. After a recent incident, I had family services called to come check my home to make sure it was safe. It was but I am an INFP, cleaning just doesn't come to me naturally. I am willing but I don't know what to do to stay and maintain order. I'm sure I am not alone in this feeling of wanting to be tidier but never having anyone take the time to teach me. I thought how nice it would be if someone would teach me, in a nonjudgmental way, how to clean more efficiently. The person would have to come daily for a week or two and spend 1 or 2 hours teaching (not cleaning, you can assist but THEY are the ones working)

So, there are my two silly ideas for a self starting business that wouldn't require much, or any money to begin. 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Someone on this board posted an interesting option: Merchant Mariner


----------

